# Uber's Solo



## Uberskunk (Nov 6, 2008)

Just me recording a guitar solo like I do, occasionally. I just wish my recorder were of better quality but before tweaking it, the sound quality was unusable, so I suppose it will suffice.

The link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1691150/

I get virtually no compliments (or bashings) of my playing, so if you have a thought, I just might appreciate hearing it.

*~Skunk*


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, I could only stand to listen to half.
You sound confused.
And you really need to do something about the rhythm. It's mind-numbing. I feel myself congealing.
Your fingers are moving, but you're not saying anything.
You need to worry less about speed and consider sound a lot more. It sounds like you're just thrashing off random notes. Which isn't really what a solo is, it should have some harmonic flow. When there is some repetition or recognition it isn't a leitmotif or anything stringing your solo together, its pretty much the exact same run of notes.
It's like listening to someone eat an infinite grilled cheese sandwich and calling it a national address.


----------



## Uberskunk (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to argue this, but I'll take the high road, and say that I wasn't exactly in the rhythm with this one. That along with the recorder's failure to...not fail didn't do so well for me. But I can do a rhythmic, controlled solo when I'm really feeling it. This one was definitely forced.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2008)

I suppose it's technically sound, but it really could have been 30 seconds long and I would have gotten the same thing out of it. It's just not very...interesting. There's more to writing than moving your fingers fast on a scale, mah boi.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 7, 2008)

One thing I can honestly suggest is getting a better amp. The twang of acoustic strings over overdriven amplifier is an extremely unattractive sound. On top of that, being able to actually hear yourself works wonders for phrasing. +Feedback is a great creative tool, use it!


----------



## Uberskunk (Nov 7, 2008)

> One thing I can honestly suggest is getting a better amp. The twang of acoustic strings over overdriven amplifier is an extremely unattractive sound. On top of that, being able to actually hear yourself works wonders for phrasing. +Feedback is a great creative tool, use it!



The feedback thing first...for me, it rarely helps, because I do generally know where I fail (I've been comparing myself to Randy Rhoads since before I knew the term "riff" so I pretty much think it's always failure ^_ -)

The amp might be crappy, I've only had one that I used with an electric guitar, and I do want a new one. But it also should be noted that when I make recordings, I'm RIGHT next to the computer, where the mic is built into, and the amp's far away. I also have it turned down because there's another bedroom not ten feet away (Which belongs to my father, and frankly, I should ignore his peace since he turns his computer so loud I can actually tell what monster he's killing on Diablo with my bedroom door shut). I think a nice thing for an artist in any field is for someone to say their equipment is defective. I like when it's not entirely my fault.


*~Skunk*


----------



## Aden (Nov 7, 2008)

Try getting a TonePort. 100 bucks, hooks right up to your computer, simulates all kinds of amps, and it's from Line6.

It's what I used to record the only shitty guitar blurb in my gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1680111/

\Shameless plug, kinda?


----------

